# Tasker is so confusing!



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

I just want Bluetooth to go on when I start tinyshark . I have it set now to turn on Bluetooth, connect to my car and turn media volume all the way up. My problem is that it all works until I background tinyshark, it kills all my settings. How can I makenthe,m stay when I background tiny shark nd do other things on my phone. Its driving me crazy

sent from my HP DrOiDpad.....


----------



## skyroket (Oct 26, 2011)

Without spending too much brainpower troubleshooting your issue, I will say that on most settings, if you do not have an Exit task specified, it will revert back to its previous state.

Maybe you should try basing everything off of when your Bluetooth connects instead of launching Tinyshark, and just turn your BT on when you get in your car. I leave my BT on all the time so it automatically connects when my car turns on and does a bunch of automatic shit.

The Rootzwiki Bionic forum probably isn't the best place to get Tasker help. Try http://www.reddit.com/r/tasker


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Id leave bt on but when I go to the battery stats, idle bluetooth consumes what looks to me like a lot of battery. How do you set up an exit task, I have yet to figure that out.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Awesome I got it! Just had to long press on the task string in my tinyshark profile  now bluetooth stays on when I exit tinyshark

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Tasker is awesome once you figure it out. I think I have the jist, just wondering if anyone knew what the variables do and also what the heck the maths things are for

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm glad this thread was started. I too am considering getting it, but wanted more info on it.

---------------------------
Sent from the the voices in my head.


----------



## navycow (Jun 16, 2011)

juicy said:


> Tasker is awesome once you figure it out. I think I have the jist, just wondering if anyone knew what the variables do and also what the heck the maths things are for
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


So here's what I did with variables. I dont know if it's a problem with the new radios, but when i first got my bionic bluetooth audio would stutter if wifi was on and not connected. So when i would get in the car to go driving and listen to music it sucked.

So my rule is like this, when i disconnect from home wifi, it turns on bt, when i get in the car it automatically connects. when it connects it sets a variable of btooth=on and wifi wont enable as long as the variable is "on" when i disconnect from the car it sets the variable to off, and wifi is free to turn on if i'm near my home. The reason i did it that way is because i have it turn on wifi when i am close to home, but i dont want it to turn it on and off while im driving nearby doing errands.

ive gone nuts with tasker so much so that its REALLY the only reason i can't even consider going back to an iphone. I can't imagine having to manually set my ringtone an notification volumes, bluetooth, and wifi and even screen brightness anymore.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Cool thanks for the lesson on variables lol. That makes more sense now

sent from my HP DrOiDpad.....


----------

